# Help 2 bunnies need a home, Northeastern Ohio



## CarrieBearrie (May 14, 2009)

I am new here. I currently have 3 bunnies. I can only keep one. Here is a background so you can understand my situation. Last summer my daughter and her friend both got mini-rex baby bunnies. (friends grandmother bought them). Well in the late fall we found out that the 2 bunnies were not both boys... I came home from work to find 4 babies in the cage. I told my daughter that her friend can not bring her rabit over to play any more (both girls are 12). The other girls step father took the 5 babies for the 4-H club that he is apart of. ! week later I came home from work to find 5 babies in the cage...:X...I asked when the other rabbit was over and was told he came over to play with his babies but she put him into the cage with ours while they played with the babies by themselves. (they believed that the only way that the female can get pregnant was in the males cage)... Well about 3 weeks after the babies were born the mother passed away (i believe that it was because of the 2 pregnancies so close together). We bottle feed the babies until they were able to eat on their own. We eventually had to seperate them since I DO NOT WANT any more...lol... One lives in our upstairs bathtub, and the others are in sepperate cages. I was able to find home for 2 of them so I am down to 3. We are keeping one of them, I tried to have the 4-H take them but they have no room. They are all very friendly and play with my cat and kids. I live in a small appartment and already have a resued chinchilla and cat. I am unable to keep the other 2 bunnies. can some one please help me or let me know what i can do about them...the standard advice i keep getting is let the go in the wild...well i know that they will not survive on there own out there...I would love to keep them but because of the lease here i am on the verge of getting evicted if i can not find homes for them.....thank you for any infor or help


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 14, 2009)

oh no poor mama bun i am so sorry. have you contacted any and all rescues around you for thier help? that is where i would start, then i would put up fliers in the local vet offices if you want. Some rescues will help with the screening process of any potenial adopters. good luck in re homing them


----------



## CarrieBearrie (May 14, 2009)

I tried diefferent places and called the different animale rescue places but they seem to only take cats and dogs. and i rufuse to take them to a shelter that may put them down if they dont find a home. THe Cleveland SPCA would put them down if they are there to long...I have called the different rescue agencies here in Medina and have not recieved any calls back....


----------



## Sweetie (May 14, 2009)

I would take them but I am miles and miles from you. Have you tried craigslist to see if anyone wants them?


----------



## CarrieBearrie (May 14, 2009)

I did go to craigs list but i honestly dont trust it. i was a lot of different adds on there for poeple getting rid of their rabbits...


----------



## tarodoeht (May 14, 2009)

Oh wow. I wish I could help. I don't have a bunny yet, but I hope to get one soon... I live too far, and the best bunny vets that around charge waaaay more than I can afford for spaying/neutering. :/ 

I hope they find homes!


----------



## seniorcats (May 15, 2009)

Hi Carrie, So sorry you are having trouble locating homes. I also live in Medina County. We already have 19 animals so it's a full house here.

A few things I can suggest:

Medina SPCA sometimes takes a few days to get back to callers because they are all volunteer and depend on foster homes. They have taken a few rabbits in the past. 

Cleveland APL, the one in Ohio City on Willey Ave. does an excellent job with handling and placing rabbits.It's really rare for them to euthanize and they have kept rabbits for up to 2 years to find the right home. The APL has been great about working with Buckeye House Rabbit Society to place rabbits. http://www.clevelandapl.org/

Try calling the Animal and Avian Medical Center, Brunswick office on Rte 303/Center Rd. http://www.animalandavianmedicalcenters.com/ They treat rabbits, carry rabbit suppliesand have some connections with a rabbit rescue. They should be able to provide contact info.

Did you call The Forgotten Animal Shelter? http://www.forgottenanimalshelter.org/ They do try very hard to handle as many animals as possible. I'm not sure about rabbits.

You can call The Buckeye House Rabbit Society http://ohare.org/contact.htm#top Kristen and Kristi are probably the closest.Both work full time and may take a couple of days to get back to you. Kristi doesn't do any rescue work on the week ends so you won't hear from her over a weekend. Foster homes are usually more than full, especially after Easter. If they can't take them, they will have a list of resources to share.

The Humane Society of Akron in Peninsula (Summit County) takes rabbits and they do not euthanize. The director is a rabbit experienced person and has done an excellent job since taking over 6 years ago. http://www.peninsulahumanesociety.org/

The last thing I could suggest would be message boards at all 3 Buehler's. They are free to use. We usually go to the downtown Medina or River Styx Stores. I haven't seen rabbits listed on any of the cards posted. I would absolutely ask a small rehoming fee of $10-15 dollars. You can put pictures up with your ad.

The Pet Supplies Plus on Court Street also has a bulletin board where you can list animals available for adoption. It's free to use. I can't remember if PetSmart on Court St. has a board or not - haven't been in there in a year or so.

I'll ask at church this Sundaytoo. One of the other members has a grand daughter who keeps rabbits. I'llpost here if any one can help.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cyn (May 15, 2009)

Hi From Columbus Ohio

I was going to suggest Buckeye HRS as well. Also, there is a Midwest thread right on RO, You could post a message there. 


I wish I could take them. Right now 2 of my grown children moved back with pregnant wife (son) & with 2 grand kids ( middle daughter) in a 2 bedroom townhouse. Also have 2 cats, 2 bunnies , 3 hamsters, these are mine. 2 dogs (sons)

Glad I have a basement. LOL

What I can do is crosspost your call for help. May I???? I belong to other bunnies groups. 

BB
Cyn


----------



## CarrieBearrie (May 16, 2009)

I appricate all the information. I call the forgot animal shelter a few time in the begining. and I left a message at the Buckey house the other day before I left the post on here. I will look into the other options this weekend. thank you all for all the help.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 17, 2009)

Have you had any luck in finding new homes? 

Do you have a description or photos of the bunnies you are trying to re-home?


----------



## CarrieBearrie (May 17, 2009)

They are mini rex's. one is black with a white collar, chest, and front paws. the other is very unique. it started off as the runt with grey body with white collar. but now it is tan with white and and hour glass darker patch on its back. i will post pics as soon as i can get my computer to allow it (keeps crashing...lol)


----------



## CKGS (May 31, 2009)

I live in Shepherdsville Ky. How far is Medina away?


----------



## RexyRex (May 31, 2009)

It is right at 5 1/2 hours, maybe less if someone knows a shortcut...
[ame]http://maps.google.com/maps?f=s&utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-ha-na-us-syn-gm&utm_medium=ha&utm_term=maps[/ame]


----------



## CKGS (Jun 2, 2009)

I wish you were closer. I am having vehicle problems and have a 5 mth old who isn't a fan of long or short road trips... I'm sorry.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 21, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## jakiejojo (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you still have these bunnies or were you successful in placing them?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

?


----------



## LionsRawr (Jul 31, 2009)

I would if I hadent just adopted my two girls. I also am not sure about how a third rabbit would be received . I wishI could. I will keep an ear out though!


----------

